# Complete renovation



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a video of my recent progress.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6DsBTvCe44

*Cliff's notes*: 
Got all my permits taken care of.

Service panel was upgraded to a 200.

Contracted the well drilling and installed the pump/tank/plumbing.

Inspector green tagged the electrical and the well, so we have water and power back on.

I've rearranged a few walls to update the floor plan. 

Started the subflooring on the second floor.

Currently installing a brand new HVAC system.


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's the latest video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCorJobjfHQ

The plumbers are half done. Normally I wouldn't hire a plumber becuase sweating copper is about as easy as it gets, but most of the plumbing in this house is galvanized and I don't own or care to own a pipe threading machine. The plumber is a friend of the family and he's going to bring the entire house up to code plus the add-ons for less than $2000. That's hard to beat.


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

Curb Feeler said:


> My name is Bryan and I'm not great at anything, but I'm pretty good at lots of sfuff. I'm an aircraft mechanic by trade....


As a frequent flyer, I'm not sure how I should feel about that. :laughing:

Good luck with the remodel. It sounds like we'll be neighbors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

LookoutRanch said:


> As a frequent flyer, I'm not sure how I should feel about that. :laughing:
> 
> Good luck with the remodel. It sounds like we'll be neighbors. :thumbsup:


 
I guess that could have been written better...

Thanks for the well wishes, neighbor, and if you see any glaring problems with the work I'm doing, please let me know.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Bryan,

I'm looking forward to seeing your progress. Best of luck.

And I think this thread should be in the "Project Showcase" forum.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

My neighbor/buddy was was a Delta mechanic, now teaches at a school at the local airport. I keep trying to tell him to not be so anal when it comes to construction/repairs on his house. It doesn't have to actually "fly". Tolerances are a little less critical than in the airline industry. He's getting better about it....
Best of luck.


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> My neighbor/buddy was was a Delta mechanic, now teaches at a school at the local airport. I keep trying to tell him to not be so anal when it comes to construction/repairs on his house. It doesn't have to actually "fly". Tolerances are a little less critical than in the airline industry. He's getting better about it....
> Best of luck.


 
I have similar problems. It takes me longer to do certain things, but I have to sleep at night and if it's not perfect, it'll agravate me until I fix it. 

OCD has it's uses...


How do I move a thread?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing. He's the first one I "holler" for when it comes to trouble with vehicles when I can't figure it out (more often than I hate to admit in this day of "computerized" cars and trucks). He's a member of the CAF (Confederate Air Force). They restore vintage planes that they have to fabricate parts for. He's doing a "body-off" restoration on a mid-70's Blazer and having to fabricate stuff for it. It will be better than when it came off of the assembly line. If you nitpick every little thing on renovating a house, it'll take years to finish. It doesn't have to be within .030 on your measurements and there are going to be some compromises, unfortunately. It will turn out great though, I'm sure. One of the moderators has to move the thread I believe....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What, no pics ???


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing. He's the first one I "holler" for when it comes to trouble with vehicles when I can't figure it out (more often than I hate to admit in this day of "computerized" cars and trucks). He's a member of the CAF (Confederate Air Force). They restore vintage planes that they have to fabricate parts for. He's doing a "body-off" restoration on a mid-70's Blazer and having to fabricate stuff for it. It will be better than when it came off of the assembly line. If you nitpick every little thing on renovating a house, it'll take years to finish. It doesn't have to be within .030 on your measurements and there are going to be some compromises, unfortunately. It will turn out great though, I'm sure. One of the moderators has to move the thread I believe....


Man, that would be a cool line of work. I've never worked on any of the fabric airplanes, but I've always heard it's more art than science. Those guys are serious craftsmen.

I'm in the middle of restoring a 1963 VW Bus (I'm not a hippy) and I had to fabricate several pieces of the frame that had rusted out. I'll be wiring it like an airplane with most of the controls and switches overhead. I guess us mechanic types are all the same... 

Luckily i've got plenty of help from friends and family so I've got constant reminders that the house doesn't need to be built to handle a 3G bank, hard landings or excessive turbulance. 


Scuba Dave,

I don't have many pictures of the house, but I've got tons of video.


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's the latest video.

The master bedroom wall was taken down to open it up (engineered beam installed). Second floor subfloor is finished. HVAC duct is installed on the first floor and the furnace is completely assembled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0iEj8L6vmo


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like it is getting there. Hard to say what is wrong unless a person is there but thus far it looks great! 

Make sure you keep your drywall up off the floor when you rock and make sure you use 1/2 on the walls and 5/8 on the lids.

MMM what else can I say, not much I guess I will keep an eye on this project and just do it right and I think you are by bringing in the pros!

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Looks like it is getting there. Hard to say what is wrong unless a person is there but thus far it looks great!
> 
> Make sure you keep your drywall up off the floor when you rock and make sure you use 1/2 on the walls and 5/8 on the lids.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm doing all but the plumbing and the beam myself. I've done plumbing before and I'm sure I could have handled the beam, but time is a factor here and I don't really have enough of it to spend on things like that. Not when my contractor is doing them for bargain basement prices. I'm sure that beam would have taken me the better part of a week to do correctly, where he was done in a day and a half. Can't beat that with a stick. 


Why is 5/8 preferred over 1/2 for the ceilings?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I could only watch 20 seconds........

http://steadycam.org/ Be safe, G


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

1/2" will be fine on the ceilings if your framing is on 16" centers and your local building code doesn't require 5/8". If it's a "drive under" garage (for example) some counties around here require 5/8" on the ceiling (and the common wall between the garage and living space). If your framing is 24" on center, definitely use 5/8"......


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks. I've got 16" centers. My inspector said I'd need 5/8 in the garage on the common wall, but that's all he mentioned. I'll make sure to verify the codes with him when he does the framing inspection.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

That's not unusual on the common wall for the firecode issue. And if it IS a "drive under", you may want to go ahead and use 5/8" on the ceiling for your own piece of mind whether it's required or not.


----------



## Curb Feeler (Jan 27, 2009)

DIdn't really keep this thing updated like I planned, but the interior renovation is done. Now, the exterior...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcgw8uuCFjk


----------

